# Campfire grill



## sperduton (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm going to get a grill for camping over the camp fire. Right now I have a basket, but for longer cooking stuff it's a pain to hold or find something to prop on. Any suggestions on what kind of grill to get. So far I've seen the tripod type which I think only open to 18 inches and I don't think that's wide enough when using the truck rim typ fire rings at some camgropunds. 

I've also see the kind where you pound a stake into the ground and then you can adjust the height of the grill.

Any suggestions, or should this be in another forum?

Thanks,
NIck


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi sperduton and welcome to the site. I have the kind that sort of looks like a table. It is very inexpensive and gets the job done. It is not terrible large though, but you could always buy two. Here is one that is similar to the one I have. I like the kind you mentioned that you stake into the ground and then they are adjustable, but those are a bit more money.

By the way you posted this in the right forum for sure


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Mar 3, 2006)

We love to cook over the fire but do not like to use the provided grills. Most state parks will not allow fires outside of the rings so we use a grill which will fit over the most rings. Sometimes I need to put one leg inside and the other outside. The grill is adjustable to height and has hangars for  utensils and pots. One other benefit is a rotisserie which fits on top of the grill. I have attached a picture of our camp fire kitchen set up. When not in use I take the grill out of the ring.


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice looking set-up, Chaplain. My husband and I used to love to camp before I got so crippled up. Old age is not for sissies.


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Mar 5, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> My husband and I used to love to camp before I got so crippled up. Old age is not for sissies.


 
I too am disabled which is why I switched to the motor home from our trailer. By the way that picture was taken in Illinois at Lowden State Park. We have found Illinois to have wonderful state parks.


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2006)

That we do, Chaplain. If you ever get a chance to come further south, we have some great places down-state too. We live just south of Rend Lake, and there are some beautiful campsites there. Ferne Clyffe, Giant City, and Dixon Springs are a few of my favorites. Here is a website where you can find all sorts of information. 

http://dnr.state.il.us/lands/Landmgt/PARKS/R5/region5.htm


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2006)

When I was young and used to camp using borrowed tents from the military, I used to take my oven rack and use it!  It would fit over any fire ring.  It wasn't adjustable, and you had to cook close to the coals/wood, but it worked fine.  If you opt for this, but do it more often than I did (a couple times a year) you might toss in a couple of cinder blocks to hold it up.  

We were on the road in a trailer for three years straight and mostly used our little smokey joe weber for cooking, fires in the rings for atmosphere and fun.  Yes, most places nowadays do not allow fires outside of specified fire rings.  People are just too careless, and often do not bother to find out what the fire conditions are where they are camping.  

Another hint is that if you're cooking in a pot over a fire, apply a coat of dish detergent to the bottom and sides of the pot.  Makes cleaning that black stuff off much easier.  I'd just use my regular old kitchen pots (in those days revere ware) and this made the clean up a whiz.  I also make a point of bringing any cheap teflon skillets that have seen better times.  At the end of the trip, they go into the trash.  You can find these so darned cheap that you can consider them disposable.    

After three years full-timing on the road, I'm a bastian of information on camping.  Just yell if you have a question.

BTW, RVs that have been fitted with a ramp to the doorway can be a real blessing for handicapped individuals and their families.  You can hold onto walls and counters to get from room to room.  When you are in the hospital for treatment, those hours and hours of waiting are much easier for you and your loved ones when the RV is in the parking lot.  Instead of trying to figure out what to do for 4 hours, or what restaurant is handicapped-friendly, or eating truly nasty hospital food, you can go "home", have a sandwich, and take a nap.  We made many freinds on the road who had an RV just for that purpose, so they could go to a military installation, VA hospital, or the Mayo.  We met people crippled from polio, unable to walk more than a few steps because of heart disease, people undergoing chemo.  There was even a woman who had oxygen pumped into her little RV so she could go off of her oxygen tank!


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Apr 12, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> Another hint is that if you're cooking in a pot over a fire, apply a coat of dish detergent to the bottom and sides of the pot. Makes cleaning that black stuff off much easier!


 
One note of warning is never use this method with a cast iron pot or pan. You will loose the seasoning that has built up from past cooking.


----------



## Doweboy17 (Aug 9, 2006)

The one I have I bought at Wal Mart it comes in a green box


----------



## njohn (Nov 30, 2006)

*Open fire camping grills*

Hello, couldnt help reading about the grills and cooking over the campfire.  I bought a open fire grill and just love it.  If your looking for a great grill try www.campfireracks.com


----------



## Insty-Grill (Dec 21, 2006)

There isn't much I enjoy more than cooking over an open fire.
The reward for me is 'taste' when done.

I'd like to share a true story.

I've always been drawn to the mystique and power of fire.
I recall watching behind my mom as she would stoke the wood furnace we had back home.
It was always the first thing done early every morning.
She instilled in me a sense of caution and closeness for fire.

As a father we camped a lot with the kids.
I remember first using one of those 'tripod' thingies for cooking.
A friend of our offered it to us.
I recall I was so looking forward to using it at the time.
Everyone seemed to have and used them back then.

The first time I set this thing up I quickly realized setup was no minor task.
But thats ok, because its would be worth it,
thinking it would put me in charge of controlling wear and how the food was to cook.
Well, in actuality things were a bit different....
   ... I am sure I am not alone with that experience.
   I save it for another discussion.

Anyway, it inspired me into thinking theres got to be a better way.
Some ideas like
  compact to store
  no assembly
  minimal setup
  no legs in the way
  cook while lounging
    (not in the fire yourself)
  full adjustment
    and I mean FULL  ,,,now THIS is what I want and need.

Well I shopped and shopped and none was available then.

Every time I sat in front of the fire I dreamed about this.
What if this what if that.
After quite some time I had an actual working model
This got refined.
I liked it so well that I had it tooled and now all my friends use one.

When we group camp everyone brings their own.

Our campfire always has several of these poked in around the fire
These things dance in and out seeking optimum cooking temperature
and keeping things warm. We are always doing a lot of cookn and snackn

I love discussing the details of this apparatus with anyone willing to listen.

The first model is still in my back yard, where I use it all the time.
I never go camping or canoing without one.
I have a modified one in my basement fireplace where I use it all winter long.
The T-Bone I did last was to die for.
Heres a pic before garnishing.


----------



## Bogatee (May 19, 2007)

*Campfire grills*

Hey folks, 
Was checkin out your site, good to see there are alot of fellow outdoor chefs around. My fiance and I have been camping/backpacking for over 10 years now and we love to cook on a fire. At home we use a gas grill but its just not the same. We are getting married this july and are having a backpackers wedding about a 2 mile hike to a pristine alpine lake. We will have about 50 ppl there and cooking for that many in the woods will be a challenge.
I been lookin around for large campfire grills but there seems to be limited options, at first i was thinking of the kind where you put a stake in the ground but not the one stake, Ive seen the kind with 2 stakes across the fire from one another with eyelets on the top of each. THis is for an additional pole that goes to both stake that you can hang hooks for holding pots above the fire or using for a rotisserie. Havent been able to find a distributor though. WHile looking, I found a nifty Grill, Its called the Gratemate, found at Gratemate.com. sits in fire on four legs and has chain that raises and lowers the grill, with extra side grill on one leg that doubles as cook-side table with hooks for utensils. Thought it was kinda cool, ya'll should check it out. Hope to check in on this site periodically for recipes and info, mayb meet some like minded ppl. Thanks for listening to my blabber lol. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 19, 2007)

Welcome Bogatee......


----------



## Insty-Grill (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Bogatee......

Congrats on the wedding!

I tried finding the 'Gratemate' to compare areas, features, etc.

Did you know, when I put 'Gratemate.com'  in my browser, I got a dating service????


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2007)

Here is one the hobos are fond of for out door grilling, and it is completely mobile!


----------



## Insty-Grill (May 20, 2007)

> it is completely mobile!



Tat:

Thats one cool tool!!!
Whats the temperature rating on the wheels?

Is it dishwasher-safe?


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2007)

Insty, these are disposable.  Always another one in the next ditch.


----------



## Insty-Grill (May 20, 2007)

Mud, I hear ya. Theyr everywhere!
Hi winds ran one into the side of my car in the parkn lot ($300 in damage)


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2007)

eeeyikes, Insty!  my sympathies.


----------



## Insty-Grill (May 20, 2007)

> eeeyikes, Insty!  my sympathies.



thx, with persistance I managd to collect without mentioning names


----------



## Bogatee (May 21, 2007)

Yeah sry bout that insty-grill, Same thing happened to my dad lol. Its actually gratemateoutdoors.com, my mistake. I e-mailed the guy and he is willing to sell me extra side grills, one for each leg.


----------



## Bogatee (May 21, 2007)

*Backpacker wedding dinner*

Getting closer to our big day and feeling a little stressed about the dinner. We're planning on 50 or so ppl, and gonna have Tri-tip steaks, herb chicken breasts, Veggie Kabobs, and herb mashed potatoes. Gonna be interesting trying to get everything cooked after the ceremony. Needs to be done with daylight leftover for those who arent staying the night to hike back to their cars. My dad will help and my father-in-law as well, though when he cooks its usually 2 hours later than he says it will be done. For the toasts we will be drinking shots of Tequila, since neither of us are really champagne drinkers and hiking bottles of tequila seems more practical than bottles of the bubbly, also gonna try to hike a pony keg of beer out there. Should be interesting.


----------



## thebrat3731 (May 22, 2007)

*Ok I'm a camp Cook.I'd Just like to know what you are exactly cooking and how the heck are you cooking it? On what? Coal? Wood? Grills dont really matter. Its HOW YOU ARE COOKING IT? IS It cast iron? Open flame?Ect?Ect?*


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 22, 2007)

Shish Kabobs baby, Metal Skewers, Buy like 50!  One for everyone, and just lay em out!


----------



## elaine l (May 22, 2007)

Chaplain Kent said:
			
		

> We love to cook over the fire but do not like to use the provided grills. Most state parks will not allow fires outside of the rings so we use a grill which will fit over the most rings. Sometimes I need to put one leg inside and the other outside. The grill is adjustable to height and has hangars for  utensils and pots. One other benefit is a rotisserie which fits on top of the grill. I have attached a picture of our camp fire kitchen set up. When not in use I take the grill out of the ring.



Oh my, another Airstreamer.  I have seen you on the Airstream Forum I think.


----------



## StirBlue (May 22, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Here is one the hobos are fond of for out door grilling, and it is completely mobile!


 
Look at the handle on that cart.  It has a .25 cent slot.  That cart was not a freebie!  That food's not going to be very good, the cart has plastic 
coating.  It doesn't really matter.  It looks like they're cooking on a paper plate.


----------



## Insty-Grill (Mar 29, 2008)

Bogatee said:


> Getting closer to our big day and feeling a little stressed about the dinner. We're planning on 50 or so ppl, and gonna have Tri-tip steaks, herb chicken breasts, Veggie Kabobs, and herb mashed potatoes. Gonna be interesting trying to get everything cooked after the ceremony. Needs to be done with daylight leftover for those who arent staying the night to hike back to their cars. My dad will help and my father-in-law as well, though when he cooks its usually 2 hours later than he says it will be done. For the toasts we will be drinking shots of Tequila, since neither of us are really champagne drinkers and hiking bottles of tequila seems more practical than bottles of the bubbly, also gonna try to hike a pony keg of beer out there. Should be interesting.



Well, here we are ten months later; If your still out there, I'm curious, how did your BIG DAY actually go for you Bogatee, and all your ppl?


----------

